# NIS, Local Groups and Netgroups



## troublestuff (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it possible to use a netgroup in a NIS servers /etc/group file so that file permissions can be controlled on a NIS client with the netgroup?

I know you can create local groups on the NIS server that include NIS users that will be propegated to NIS clients but is it possible to skip that extra administration?

Thanks...


----------

